# list of painters on the site?



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

was thinking, would any one else who is a painter like to be down on a list for people to contact if need be.
if some one has a problem and would like a professional painter to look at it in there area this could come in handy.
im not trying to get a few jobs here and there as i work in a accident repair place and any spare time i spend with the family,although im happy to look at peoples problems if need be.

i hope this makes sense:thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Excellent idea!! People always asking for this on here!!!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We offer paintwork, from minor scuff repairs to complete panels, all finished to detailer standards! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> We offer paintwork, from minor scuff repairs to complete panels, all finished to detailer standards! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


what im on about though is if people need advice about a scratch, color issue etc etc a list of people who are happy to spare five minutes of there time


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

andy-mcq said:


> what im on about though is if people need advice about a scratch, color issue etc etc a list of people who are happy to spare five minutes of there time


Advice costs nothing and we're happy to give it! 

Alex


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Qualified painter here so if theirs a list fire me on it!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Im a qualified sprayer as well be more than happy to help people with advice:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i,m a good painter i,ve just done our kitchen. :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I'm in, a panel beater paint sprayer :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

when people say they're qualified painters, what is the name of the qualification?
just interested, thats all :thumb:


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

Not a lot of use on here , but i've been a commercial sprayer for 26years.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> when people say they're qualified painters, what is the name of the qualification?
> just interested, thats all :thumb:


 (SVQs) Levels 2 and 3 in Vehicle Body and Paint Operations (Body Repair, MET/Body Fitting,Refinishing) is my qualification


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> when people say they're qualified painters, what is the name of the qualification?
> just interested, thats all :thumb:


Level 3 nvq in vehicle body repair & refinishing.

3.5 years in college as part of a 5 year apprenticeship :thumb:


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Qualified painter here always happy to help and give advice


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

EXPERIENCED painter....no disrespect to anyone with a qualification but a piece of paper dont paint anything its the chap holding the gun.....

Ive had 25yrs painting for some major players and not once were quals asked for....

As has been stated advice costs nothing and always happy to help out....


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> EXPERIENCED painter....no disrespect to anyone with a qualification but a piece of paper dont paint anything its the chap holding the gun.....
> 
> Ive had 25yrs painting for some major players and not once were quals asked for....
> 
> As has been stated advice costs nothing and always happy to help out....


couldn't of put that better. I've seen the same over the years with painter some i wouldn't even trust spraying my push bike. Spraying is defiantly on as good as the person holding the gun. But also alot will be down to the prep work. A paint job will only b as good as the prep work underneath it.


----------

